# Guadalajara Experts - Need your Input!



## ExpatBurger (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello all -

Great forum!

We are heading to Guadalajara for New Years and are looking for a couple specific things. I hope that those of you who know the city well, can recommend. We have spanish speakers in our little group.

1) The best "mega club" in town. Night club with House / Electro music preferred. Club Ibiza has been recommended. Do you agree? Is it nice? Ghetto? Any other recommendations highly appreciated. We just want to avoid smaller scale venues. 

2) Recommendation for a "posh" upscale lounge experience. We hope to go here before heading to the club. Anything with contemporary, trendy, upscale design and music and patrons would be ideal. Any suggestions?

3) Do you think we will need to buy tickets even to get into the lounge? Here in San Diego every venue ends up being "Ticket purchase only" on New Years and people expect to stay there all night. Not hop around. We're hoping to do the lounge first and leave....

4) I assume we need to get Table/Bottle VIP service at the Night Club we eventually end up at. Just to avoid standing outside in line for hours and hours ... Is this correct thinking? Do we need to be calling Club Ibiza and coordinating bottle service and getting on some list? There seems to be literally *no* web presence for any Guadalajara clubs ... its making things very difficult.

5) Any phone numbers for any clubs including Ibiza would be much appreciated.

Answer any of the 5 that you know! Our biggest difficulty is the "mega club" though. Thanks for any help!

Me


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Try calling or emailing club *VanGo* (spelling?). Its a private club, so expect to pay a little more. Last time my friend went, Pepe Aguilar was at the place.

But I think you may have found the wrong forum haha, most of the ppl searching this site are retired... but i hope you have a good new years sounds like it will be amazing


----------

